# My Fluval Ebi! New Pic 12/5



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I love it! That wood is totally awesome.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

That is really awesome. I'd love to see it grow in, the wood is crazy. You might want to consider adding red stems to the back. I think that'd look great.

I personally don't like puffers, but that's just me.

Lol man, you used the same filter plug method as I did, great minds think alike? :icon_smil


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

What is your foreground plant? What is the watts on the light? will you need to add co2?


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Man if I wanted an EBI before this thread, I reallllly want one after seeing this one, good job on the scape. What filter plug are you guys talking about the extra foam? Are you guys running the filter full blast? It puts out alot of flow even in my 10 gallon.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

I will agree, the wood is pretty awesome. My LFS has tons of branch like pieces. 

I like the puffers  I think they are fun to watch, they seem to have a lot of personality. 

The foreground is HC, but its not doing too great at the moment without co2. It also got hair algae on it within a few days but it seems to be clearing up now. I should have co2 within a week or so, I hope it makes it that long. 

I got an extra Fluval light fixture, so its 2 x13 watts at 6400K.

Any suggestions for red stems in the back of the tank? There are about 5 stems of red ludwigia on the left, and just some Cabomba on the right. I would definitely like to fill out the background some more. 

The 'filter plug' is just that extra piece of white foam that I added behind the intake in the empty media slot. I do have it running full power, and aimed at the surface slightly. Doesnt seem to be too much for anyone in the tank.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I was thinking about gluing a thin sponge on the outside filter intake. I am going to stuff the 1st chamber full of floss, but I'd feel safer if the outside was covered in sponge.

I love pea puffer faces, so sweet, yet so vicious.


----------



## bobp9500 (Dec 7, 2010)

Your Ebi looks fantastic! I got one for Christmas too! I need to find a piece of driftwood like yours! I am going to put the larger Fluval Co2 on the setup, it has a great valve to control the bubbles. I have one on my 20 gal and I also like the way the ceramic diffuser works. Hope I can achieve a look like yours.----boB


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Great looking tank! Please take a look at mine too. Here's the link: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/124003-my-fluval-ebi.html

I agree that the driftwood is totally sick. We have our Cabomba in the same place in the tank LOL. Also what heater is that? How much did you pay for that, and how many watts. Because I got ripped off 30 bucks for one, why don't they just bump up the price of the tank and include one? And what do you keep your temp at? Mine is at like 72-76 throughout the day. Nice tank dude!


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

:icon_eek: very nice looking tank !

I am also setting up my Fluval Flora tank and I may change the mini Co2 system. What is the Co2 system that you plan to use in your Ebi ?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Nice! I love that peice of wood.


----------



## Jeff1192 (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow sweet! I love that driftwood and you`ll love those puffers. I had 5 of them in my 90 gallon at one point. They`re hilarious....full of personality. Great looking tank.


----------



## magicman (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks great. What is your LFS? Hopefully, you're not in a part of NJ too far from me.

Did you buy the shrimp locally as well?


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

antbug said:


> Nice! I love that peice of wood.


Yeah, I really dig that peice of driftwood as well. Where did you get that from? 

It's so hard to find nice pieces of wood for nano tanks like these.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice wood. Great tank!!! Way to go~


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! 

Sorry to not get back to people sooner

I'm gonna try to respond in order.. 

The heater.. I dont remember what brand/model it is, its from an old tank and the way its positioned, I cant see. I think its a 75w penn plex .. The temp is ~76. 

As far as the co2 system.. not sure yet. Probably the Aquatek regulator from ebay, with a paintball tank. 

The LFS I go to most often is Fishtown USA in Ramsey NJ. Lately they have had a great selection of wood, and the staff is very nice and helpful. The shrimp are from there too. I have only bought a few so far, and lost 1 from every purchase made. Probably stress and my not acclimating them properly.. 

I am starting to wonder if the wood may be a bit too big?


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I added a new stem plant.. Don't know what it is though.. Can anyone ID it for me??

Also, what do you guys think so far?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

ludwigia of some sort? this site does have a great plant database based on pics for easy IDs, why not take a look at that to ID it?

this tank has a nice rainforesty feel to it


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a quick update. 

Trimmed some plants last night and rearranged a little bit. 

Quick phone pic.. And the glass on the sides is ridiculously dirty.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice growth!! You got your CO2 in? Cos your HC is LUSH!


----------



## magicman (Dec 19, 2010)

oops


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

good water changes?

it'll look more natural when the HC spreads under the DW and fills the empty ground space. the spray bar at the top is quite distracting though... also upping the water level...why not?


----------



## magicman (Dec 19, 2010)

oops


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

No co2 yet.. Soon though. 

I agree about the spraybar.. I need to figure something else out. I switched to a zoo med 501 but thought the flow was a bit weak without it. 

I also haven't been very diligent with my water changes or fertilizing. 

I have quite the green algae buildup on the glass.. Any tips on getting rid of it?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

ok. if you can work around that, it would look nicer with it filled to the rim 

Water changes IMO are vital to a little tank, because 1 they are quick and easy, 2, they replenish nutrients fast. i'd dose only if ap water isnt enough for the growth of your plants. they all seem fine right now judging by the pic, but irl its your call.

on glass algae is easily remedied with a two little fishies nano mag. very very flat design that will work in this tank.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I haven't been that bad with WC's. At least 25% once a week.

I'm actually thinking about getting rid of some/all of the cabomba and doing more hc on that side, with a nice rock in that corner..


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

sory, magic confused me lol


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just wanted to post some new pics. I did some re-arranging the other day and got rid of some of the stem plants, and added a bit more HC, some C. Parva and took the Anubias out of my other tank. I am sure that I was supposed break the Parva up into individual plants, but I kind of liked the way it looked in the corner all together. If it doesnt do well like that, I will spread it out some. Anyone have any experience with it?

I also finally added my co2 yesterday! Got an Aquatek regulator and a nice looking glass diffuser from ebay I don't have a drop checker yet, so right now it is running about .5 BPS.. not sure how much I can push it. Anyone have any advice here? I am pretty impressed with the regulator though, took me a few minutes to dial the needle valve in, but it has been holding .5 BPS for 24 hours. 

I also got rid of the Fluval internal filter in favor of a Zoo Med 501. The Fluval filter was working well, but I couldn't stand it taking up space in the tank anymore. So far I am fairly happy with the Zoo Med, its quiet and seems to provide enough flow. 

Definitely not my best camera work.. was feeling pretty lazy tonight.. Actually, looking at the pics in my first post.. these are absolute garbage! Will definitely take some better ones soon though. The co2 bubbles definitely take away from the pictures, will turn it off before I take some better ones. 

Let me know what you think!


Untitled by dougjacobs99, on Flickr


Untitled by dougjacobs99, on Flickr


Untitled by dougjacobs99, on Flickr


Untitled by dougjacobs99, on Flickr

And one of 3 berried shrimp that are in here.


Untitled by dougjacobs99, on Flickr


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

No one?! Is it that bad?? lol 

So I have been offered an additional Fluval 13w light fixture from a friend for next to nothing. Would having 3 light fixtures, for a total of 39 watts be way overkill for a tank this size? 

I also have a question regarding fertilizers. Right now I am only dosing Flourish 2x a week. Is that enough? If not, and I kinda doubt it is, can anyone make some recommendations for me? 

Thanks!


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

This is really gorgeous. I like both versions but like the first one better only because it shows off that wood. Still, this latest is gorgeous too. Lotta help, huh?  

You've done a great job of working with the background (the reason I never bought one).


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking good.
I'd love to find a piece of wood like that.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks!

Your tank is coming along nicely as well. 

My LFS has been getting some awesome wood in lately. I wish they would sell some stuff on here or from their website. Next time I am in there, maybe I will try to mention that there are some people on the forum looking for wood and see if they would be willing to let me take pictures and help them move some of it.. I don't have a great relationship with them yet as I am still fairly new to all of this, but worth a shot..


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

hockey9999 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Your tank is coming along nicely as well.
> 
> My LFS has been getting some awesome wood in lately. I wish they would sell some stuff on here or from their website. Next time I am in there, maybe I will try to mention that there are some people on the forum looking for wood and see if they would be willing to let me take pictures and help them move some of it.. I don't have a great relationship with them yet as I am still fairly new to all of this, but worth a shot..




Way to go. I will be interested in woods for smaller tanks.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Here is a current, albeit crappy pic of my tank. I got rid of the ugly moss covered rocks and tied some moss onto the branches. Also, can someone help me ID the red plant on the right? I was told it was a red melon sword (I think, don't remember), but some pictures I found of them look a lot different. 

I am starting to not be so happy with my scape. My initial goal was to have more of a slope, but it didn't turn out as planned. 

What are my options for creating said slope while causing minimal disturbance to the HC. It's growing in quite well, and I would hate to have to start all over.. I would assume that there is no real way to get some of the substrate from under the HC without ripping it up.. Would the easiest thing be to just buy more substrate? I already have about 8lbs in there.. 

Thanks!


photo by dougjacobs99, on Flickr


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

It's beautiful. Looks like a fish tank from a story book!


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

what substrate are you using? the stratum shrimp substrate?


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes, its the shrimp stratum. The shrimp, fish and plants all seem to love it.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

The best Ebi on here!!!


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

justin182 said:


> The best Ebi on here!!!


Wow! Thanks for the kind words! I now feel compelled to take some nice pics of my tank  I will work on it tonight if I have time. 

I like yours as well. I constantly look at other nano's on here and am a big fan of the ones that either don't have a big piece of wood like mine, or a smaller piece of wood.. and that are more open. I would love to see some current pics of yours!


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Here are some better pics of my tank, and my puffers. 

Things are a lot greener then they look, I did a pretty awful post processing job on these pics.. 


Untitled by dougjacobs99, on Flickr


Untitled by dougjacobs99, on Flickr


Untitled by dougjacobs99, on Flickr


Untitled by dougjacobs99, on Flickr


Untitled by dougjacobs99, on Flickr


Untitled by dougjacobs99, on Flickr


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

Lookin good. btw i noticed the 1 light didn't cut it. is 3 necessary or can 2 do the job??

and

did you do immersed growth with the HC?


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks!

1 light definitely didn't cut it for me. I think 2 is probably enough, 3 may be overkill but I though it looked nice in terms of brightness. 

I ended up with extra fixtures from the whole dead bulb issue. One of my original ones came back to life for a bit, but is now dead again so I am running 2 at the moment. 

I have noticed way less pearling with 2 vs 3, and will probably get some new bulbs soon.. 

I also heard from my LFS that the issue with the lights dying my not actually be the bulbs, but a wiring issue with the fixture itself, I am waiting to hear more about that though..


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

LOVE your tank. And the puffers. They're so cute. I have 2 as well  Do yours get along? My two seem to like their own space.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks!

They seem to get along sometimes.. I have noticed that the one that is more dominant seems to have completely different coloration then the other one..


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

The tank looks great!! I've got a Fluval Flora and every time i turn the light on it flickers like crazy before it finally lights up. I'm just waiting to see how long it takes before it won't light.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Really beautiful.


----------



## greenbox (Feb 20, 2011)

@Seadreamer- Don't let the background stop you, it pops right out (then some quick removal of the silicone with a razor) leaving a lot more space in the tank.
@ Hockey- 5 w per gallon seems too high to me. Great tank but I have to say I prefer where you started to where you're at. The cool wood is kind of lost now. And the plant colors aren't popping. But changing the tanks is most of the fun really.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

It looks a lot more colorful in person, my latest pics kinda suck, but I kind of agree.. I started out with like 3-4 stems of Ludwigia and some Cabomba which I quickly threw out, and now I have over a dozen stems of the Ludwigia. It just keeps growing! 

I have given consideration to getting rid of stem plants all together.. I probably will at some point. I just dont want to end up with a tank with nothing but HC, Anubias and some moss.. 

I guess I am thinking that 26w seems kind of dull for 2 reasons. 1) The glass is disgusting. Green Algae everywhere. I read that its best to just let it run its course so I have been trying to resist cleaning it. 2) The stem plants are taking over, hence my considering getting rid of them.

After looking at my original pics, I kind of don't like the direction I am going in.. Not to mention that I put way more effort into taking those pics lol. 

Anyone have any suggestions for other plants I can add? Constructive criticism is always appreciated!


----------



## greenbox (Feb 20, 2011)

I think a small form red tiger lotus would be bitchin, maybe some more of the anubus could be tacked to the wall. And there is a plant that I dont know the name of but it is tuft shaped and each stem has a leaf that spirals up the entire length. More light will grow more algae. I think you are only supposed to let algae run its course when you are first cycling a tank 1-6 weeks. Algae on the glass should be scraped off periodically. An old credit card works well for this purpose. I have the same Ludwigia and Cabomba in my EBI but I only have the stock light and no C02 so the stems are getting leggy.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

The red tiger lotus is pretty cool looking, but it looks like they get pretty large? Unless I am looking at the wrong variety of them.. Anyone know of place to get them?


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking good. Are you going to remove the background?. I'm contemplating it


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm thinking about it.. I liked it at first, now I think it's kinda cheesy.. I think I would much prefer a solid black or white background. I also think that, while not a lot of room, the extra inch and a half or whatever it is would be nice to have. 

I just don't know how to go about doing it without completely removing all of the livestock and draining the tank.. Suggestions???


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

hockey9999 said:


> I just don't know how to go about doing it without completely removing all of the livestock and draining the tank.. Suggestions???


It's easy! 

- put towels around the tank in case of spillage
- takeout 15-20% water
- "HOLD" the styro background properly
- Use stainless steel offset spatula (you can be creative and use others). This is the long and thin with handle. I think this is use for cakes and stuff.

-Brian


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion! I assume its safe to then scrape off the few silicone spots despite them being underwater?


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes it is as they are dry.

-Brian


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

I love your Ebi! 
I have an Ebi, too, with killifish. It's been very easy-care, except for having to replace the lights.

The background on my Ebi popped out one day, which was actually a bit alarming as it is buoyant, so it shot straight up out of the tank, knocking off the lid, etc. But as a result, I discovered that the backgrounds are held on with only a few small dots of silicone (about 5) and they are extremely easy to remove. If you wanted to take your background out, you wouldn't have to empty your tank. Just slide a long flat blade in between the background and the glass. Once the background is out (very easy) you can scrape the silicone dots off easily if you want to.


----------



## greenbox (Feb 20, 2011)

Hockey,
When you pop the back be ready for it to shoot up by keeping a hold of it with your other hand. It is going to be fine, trust us ;-)


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm going to try the same this weekend.

btw what kind of background are you going to go with?

I've heard of people doing a white mist type skin that can be purchased at Home Depot, I believe the type used on windows


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have been dealing with ridiculous GDA for over a month. I finally let it sit for what I think was long enough and did my best to clean it without any of it getting in the water.. Hopefully it wont come back this time.. 

I also think I destroyed my HC.. I haven't trimmed it since I started the tank and saw that it was turning brown.. Finally trimmed it today and now it looks like this... 


























You guys think it will come back? Should I trim it shorter to get rid of the really brown parts?

I finally went out today and got the full line of Seachem ferts. Previously I was only using Flourish. Now I have everything except for trace. Hopefully that will help the HC come back and keep the algae away! 

Picked up a Fluval diffuser as well. My $2 eBay one was getting clogged and the co2 line kept blowing off it. Now that I have this one, I realize it was never working well from the beginning. The Fluval produces an awesome fine mist. Not the prettiest though..

Thanks for the input!


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

No one? 

Would anyone be willing to comment on my proposed dosing schedule? Not sure if I am at all correct and would appreciate some 
help!

This is based on the full line of Seachem Ferts...


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Btw do you still have your dwarf puffers? I see a guppy(?) in the photo. 
Sorry I don't have anything useful to say about the dosing. I don't dose.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yea, there are still 2 puffers in there. The guppy was in another tank but one of the berried shrimp in there had babys, so I wanted to move him for a bit. I didn't plan on it being in here for long but surprisingly, the puffers couldn't care less about him. All of my tanks are a stocking nightmare due to too many purchases without doing research. Dumb noob I am!


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

What happened to the third puffer? I just got myself a third DP. I have to grow him out first before I put him with the other 2 in the 12 gallon. After seeing your tank, I was even wondering if it was possible to add a 4th DP, but I just decided to just get 1 more.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

The third one jumped.. I found him on the ground still alive within no more then an hour, most likely way less, out of the tank. He made it about a day but died. I think 3 was pushing it with my other fish, and this was before the guppy got moved in.


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

hockey9999 said:


> The third one jumped.. I found him on the ground still alive within no more then an hour, most likely way less, out of the tank. He made it about a day but died. I think 3 was pushing it with my other fish, and this was before the guppy got moved in.


Sorry to hear that  Yeah I didn't want to push it either so I decided to just get one more. After getting the new one, I realized how much my DPs had grown.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't have any pics at the moment, I will try to take some new pics tonight.. but I ripped out the majority of the HC. Almost all of it was dead because I waited too long to trim it. There is still a small patch of it that is doing well, I am going to leave it in and see what happens with it. 

To fill the empty space in the foreground, I got more C. Parva and some Microsword. I have had good luck with the Parva that I previously had, and this batch seems to be doing well so far. 

The Microsword on the other hand seems to be yellowing/browning and dying off a bit. Is this normal while it gets acclimated?

I have a feeling I am going in the wrong direction with my foreground plants. If the Microsword takes off, is it going to completely take over the areas where the Parva is planted??


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Decided to rip everything out of the tank today and rescape. 

Didn't take any before pics, should have. 

I decided that the wood was too big, so I cut it up into a few pieces and went for more of a stump look. I'm still playing around with the placement. 

I hated the microsword, it took over the whole tank so I took it all out.. Anyone want it? Lol. 

Decided to stick with c. Parva since it grows well, I just spread out what I have. 

Also gave the sword back to the store, it got way to big. 

Let me know what u think! 

A few weeks ago.. 









Rescape.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice! Aren't puffers mean or somethin?


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I haven't had any trouble with the puffers. I have noticed that they are quite territorial, they each have their spot in the tank, and if one gets too close to the others spot it gets chased away. That's about it for aggression though. 

I am sure they are getting some of the baby shrimp, but I still see shrimp of various sizes in the tank.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Any update to this? Been abit over a month now :hihi:


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nothing new in terms of the scape or anything. The java fern has grown quite a bit and the Parva seems to be coming in nicely. This tank has also been a bit neglected due to work and weekend trips.. Cleaned it up a bit last night. Still have to trim some of the plants a bit. I'll take some pics when the lights come on and post them.


----------



## Robse (Apr 26, 2011)

nice ebi, wish mine looked that good


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks!

New pics..


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Made some big changes. I think I like it.. 


Untitled by dougjacobs99, on Flickr


Untitled by dougjacobs99, on Flickr


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

That is just plain awesome


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks! I think it's more in line with what I had envisioned from the start. Just took me a while to get there.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

That makes me want to restart mine with rocks now lol.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

wow that last setup look really nice and few more weeks it going to look even better when the plants start to spread


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

frickin awesome! i love how it looks like roots coming from the tree


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice i love the stepped up section, 

i wanted to do the same with mine to put my tree on but the base of my wood was to big and i lacked the tools to rig any base up. maybe once i move and am forced to rescape from the move ill figure something out.


also looks like your moss is starting to attach to the background once it starts covering it up it looks real nice.


----------



## newsops (Jul 24, 2011)

*Looks beautiful*

I'm glad to see someone else bought the new Fluval ebi. I guess Fluval's finally seeing Aqua Design Amano as competition, considering when I opened the new Fluval tank box along with their new CO2 canister system, I felt like I was seeing a cheap imitation.

This tank looks sensational, and although I removed that foam background in mine, I'm surprised to see that it doesn't look so bad when its all put together. The yellow puffers in this tank are simply gorgeous, I'm curious to know if they'd bug my crystal red shrimp?

Of course the piece of wood selection is very fitting and works. I'm wondering if you up'd the lighting like I did in mine, as the light it came with was really underperforming.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

newsops said:


> I'm curious to know if they'd bug my crystal red shrimp?


Puffers are notorious for hunting food (which is basically anything they can cram into their mouths).

I'd be surprised if your CRS lasts 15 minutes in the same tank with a puffer.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! I'm glad people are enjoying the tank. 

I haven't had any aggression issues with the puffers. The shrimp population in my tank has been steadily increasing. That's not to say that they haven't snacked on a few babies, but I still see shrimp of all different sizes in the tank.


----------



## Bradford (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice tank! Might I ask what camera you are using for these pics?


----------



## WaveSurfer (Oct 3, 2007)

Bradford said:


> Nice tank! Might I ask what camera you are using for these pics?


I had the same question too when I saw those beautiful pics on the first post. ^^|

Need help taking sharp photos like these!


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks!!

I use a Canon Rebel XSi, some of the pics are taken with the kit lens, and other are with the Canon 60mm Macro. Its tough to give advice without knowing what your limitations in terms of equipment are.. In some of the nicer shots, I used an off camera flash firing down into the tank.

As you can see, I haven't put as much effort in to the pictures lately, I should take some nicer ones soon, maybe once things grow in from the last rescape.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I finally got rid of the background, wish I did it months ago.. 

Now the question is, no background? Or Black? Haven't tried white yet..


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been lazy with my pictures lately, only using an iPhone for some reason, so I figured I would take a video. 

Let me know what you think!!

http://flic.kr/p/arguqe


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

hockey9999 said:


> I've been lazy with my pictures lately, only using an iPhone for some reason, so I figured I would take a video.
> 
> Let me know what you think!!
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/arguqe



Looks great.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

So I haven't been that happy with my scape so I decided to rearrange a bit, still don't think I like it.. Short of draining the tank and totally starting over, I'm running out of options. 

I added a few more rocks and moved the wood.. Again

Does the wood look stupid like this? Sorry about the pic quality, lights aren't on yet..

Any suggestions appreciated!! 

















Before


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Pics with the lights on..


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think it looks pretty nice.

If you're unhappy with the way it looks... you could try moving around some of those ferns - maybe put some behind the wood? Tie down some moss to the wood?


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a quick iPhone pic. I'm still fighting, and losing to BBA on the C. Parva.


----------



## Deano37 (Jul 17, 2011)

looks great i am think about getting a fluval flora as love the tank design but i am totally new to this hobby, can i ask were you bought the extra light fitting ?

thank Dean


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks!

I'm not sure where you can get them in the UK, but Amazon in the US has them.. http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-Power-Compact-Lamp/dp/B004QSV8XK


----------



## Loach1 (Aug 9, 2011)

How many bags of stratum did you use? 

LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Parva is a tough plant to keep algae free, I gave up on mine. I'm looking to replace it with C. X Willisii


----------

